# Need help sexing my cichlids



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Male or Female?*

I have a few cichlids that I need help figuring out what gender they are. The first two are red empress cichlids and the last one is a strawberry red cichlid. The cichlid in the first pic is about 4 inches and the one in the second picture is about 3 inches and the one in the third picture is 2.5 inches. Can anyone tell if they are male or female?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

When sexing African Haps and Peacocks I use the doral and anal fins as a good indicator of whether a fish is male or female. Males usually have pointed doral and anal fins (at the back near the tail) however females usually have rounded doral and tail fins.
Males are also usually colourful while females are silver/grey.

Having said that I believe your two empress are both female and your strawberry peacock is a male.
--
Paul


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. Now I am in a search for a female strawberry red peacock and a male red empress.


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Red Empress are hard to sex at that size. They do look female but I wouldnt be shocked if you had a male. The peacock is definately a male though


----------

